# Cattle Panel Shelter.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Been a lot of threads on this subject an I have been using one now for 2 winters an this year I had to add on to it cause I have not really gotten more goats just bigger goats. So I thought I would share some pics of my shelter with you guys to give you an idea on how to build one. This one is 4 panels with pallets an tin on the back for a wind block from the west. Have any questions just ask.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice!!! I was gonna build a large one like that but gonna try it out of PVC pipe and see how that goes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy goat berries that's nice !
Well done :clap:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks nice! We usually have cattle panel on hand. This would be good to keep in mind if we need another shelter in the pasture some day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Very nice!!! I was gonna build a large one like that but gonna try it out of PVC pipe and see how that goes.


 I would like to see pics of it if you build one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, Marcy, that is nice! Mine sure didn't look like that! :laugh:


----------

